# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Konkurs: Gjeni titullin e filmave vizatimorë

## *~Rexhina~*

Pershendetje,
Pumkin sugjeroj per te hapur kete teme (hey i had to give you credit :P)
Mund te postoni nje foto, ose te thoni nje batute te filmat vizatimor qe keni pare qe anetaret e tjere ti gjejn.

Ok do filloj une e para

Gjeni titullin:


Gjithashtu dhe kete batut:

nuk e di si shkruhet ne italisht, me korrigjoni neqoftese e kam gabim:

Ma che carina....

Ma ke karina--si thohet :P

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk e kam pa kete film!
Ugh!
Thash do fitoja nje here i pari,po asgje.
Heren tjeter

----------


## invisible girl

Nuk jam e sigurt po ajo vajz ashte ne saylamon(donno how to spell her name ka koh qe nuk e kam par)?

----------


## Del Monako

> Pershendetje,
> Pumkin sugjeroj per te hapur kete teme (hey i had to give you credit :P)
> Mund te postoni nje foto, ose te thoni nje batute te filmat vizatimor qe keni pare qe anetaret e tjere ti gjejn.
> 
> Ok do filloj une e para
> 
> Gjeni titullin:
> 
> 
> ...


Jo thuhet ma ke karina me theks tek i-ja si ne frengjisht.   :sarkastik:    karina
Mos eshte gjo filmi "Lule kuqe mbi mure" ?   :pa dhembe:  


Figure foton tate se kam pa une? Kur do ma tregosh?

----------


## bayern

Prinicipessa Safire?

----------


## bayern

Gjej kete bun.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Jo thuhet ma ke karina me theks tek i-ja si ne frengjisht.     karina
> Mos eshte gjo filmi "Lule kuqe mbi mure" ?   
> 
> 
> Figure foton tate se kam pa une? Kur do ma tregosh?


lol e di qe eshte me theks figure, dhe me theks do te shkruaj  :ngerdheshje: 

figure mos hyr ketu, perjashtohesh me pergjigjen qe dhe lol

ps: foton tate se kam pare gjithashtu :P

Invisible dhe Bayer jo nuk eshte

Eshte Dolce Candy

Pumkin me dhe nje te veshtire...se mbaj mend por quhet "Princesa" dicka ?

----------


## bayern

Ai quhet "Galaxy Express" bun....

Gje kete pra...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

LADY OSCAR  :buzeqeshje:  MY FAVORITE

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Gjej kete pum

----------


## bayern

City hunter.....

Gje kete pra:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Uhh Polooo  :buzeqeshje: 

mban mend ate seri kur polua shikon ne liqen apo oqean dhe bertet "ooooo zot...se e bukur jam" dhe cdo kafshe bie pertok   :uahaha:  

Gjeje kete

----------


## bayern

Un incantesimo discuso tra i petali del tempo...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Lupen ..

Po kjo?

----------


## bayern

I cavalieri dello zodiaco..

Radha..

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Nadia

Ok po kjo

----------


## bayern

Mila e Shiro due cuori nella pallavolo..

Gjej kete.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hmm se kam pare kete  :i ngrysur: 

ps: did you read that freak that posted here?

Gjej kete

----------


## bayern

Remi quhej ai me siper...Kete e mbaj mend qe ky zogu ishte si tip tradhtari.po sme kujtohet titulli..

Kush freak mi?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

eshte Milady tek Dartanjan..a freak that  posted a dirty cartoon picture in here and started cursing me and you

----------

